
GM Cruise snags Dropbox HR head to hire at least 1,000 engineers by end of year - lawrenceyan
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/11/gm-cruise-snags-dropbox-hr-head-to-hire-1000-engineers/
======
0xfaded
I'm currently doing a robotics/computer vision startup, minus the highly
parameterised models fit using gradient decent because we don't need it just
yet.

It's developments like this that give me confidence that I'll land on my feet
regardless of what happens :)

